# How many mg/m^3 of chlorophyl is "blue water"?



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Just curious. I sprung for Terrafin and I was just wondering.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

<.4


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

